# Who say no pomps in PlayaLinda



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Got off work around 4:30PM - have several hours to kill - arrived at lot 3 close to 5:15PM - after 2 hours of fishing - here is what I got - big one close to 18" and not on diet. Whitting are very good size too. Total count 4 pomps and 9 whittings. Frozen clam from walmart was the bait of choice.


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

Nice catch!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Great catch, love them Pomps. I also see some awsome Drum candy in there...


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Nice work. Man, I'm itching to do some east coast fishing.


----------



## Tansocal (Mar 12, 2009)

*DVO........Frozen clams..?? lol*

Hey DVO...

Im starting to fish that area, and was looking for a bait shop, But Heck If I can get them at walmart, then Ill do that lol Stupid question, but can you give me a little more info on the frozen clams, like are they shelled, shucked, and size of bag or can you buy...?? 

Thanks

Newbie surf fisher


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi Tansocal,

As far as tackle for Surf fishing in Playalinda is very simple. 12 foot spinning surf rod (I love Tsunami Trophy), a spinning reel + 20Lbs test powerpro braid line, a double drop rig (I like Owner circle hook size 1 and 20 lbs florocarbon) , 4oz pyramid weight, 

Live sand flea is the best bait for pomp, but shucked frozen clam from walmart (sporting good dept.) is next best.

Bait shop at the corner of SR-406 and US1 sale live flea (This road lead you to PlayaLinda)

Hope this help.


----------



## illogical (Mar 19, 2009)

can you help me with some info on getting out to playalinda? Im new to orlando and I assume its 528 to 95n to 406. Will i be able to see signs from there? how about parking areas?

Thanks and nice catch id love to get a hold of 2-3 pomps this weekend
Jeremy


----------



## Tansocal (Mar 12, 2009)

*Thanks*

DVO...

Kewl.... Thanks.


I was out there looking around a year ago. I paid for a year admitance to the park out there, then there are like 6 beach parking spots.

Is that where you are talking about...?? 


thanks again for the info...............


Tan


----------



## Tansocal (Mar 12, 2009)

*Illogical*

Hey Ill.....


Im pretty sure he is talking the same as the above post of mine. Either 528 or 50 to 95north to 406 (garden st), go east, once you pass 1A, 406 will jog to the left a little where it splits with 401/402. If I remember right, there will be a Ranger station you come upon. You need to pay for the day or Like I said above you can pay for a year. If your gonna go more then like 5 times I think its well worth it. Like $ 25.00 for a year or so. The you just follow the road out to the beach and you will see beach parking lots. There are like 6-7 If I remember right. There is only one way in and one way out I believe.

Stay away from the last lot. NUDE sunbathers...lol 

Have fun.......

Tan


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi Tansocal and illogical,

I live in Orlando too, close to University of Central Florida (UCF). I normally take SR-50 (aka Colonial Dr) heading East, go North on I-95, then exit SR-406(Garden Street) heading East about 8 -10 miles, until you get to pay station you can't miss it.

There are 11 lots with designate lot number from 1-11. This time of the year, pomps are moving from the south to the North, therefore the higher lot number, the better chance to get them.

Bait shop sale sand flea : Captain Hook 321-268-4646.

I normally check weather thru this website:

www.wesh.com/beachesandmarine/index.html 

Then click on area for East coast for the days ahead prediction.

Wind from South and South East are BAD due to dirty water.
If wind more than 15 mph, then forget it, stay home.

Wave is very important, anything more than 4 feet - stay home.

So far I learn that LOW tide +/- 1 hour is the best time for pomps fishing.

Hope this help - I really enjoy surf fishing.


----------



## Tansocal (Mar 12, 2009)

*Dvo*

Well.... Kewl.


Im over in Avalon Park area.


Stop by and have a beer, or maybe we will see ya out there.

Thanks for the great Info.......


Tan


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey Tansocal,

I'm in Avalon Park too - I live in Timber Spring Community, just behind Walmart neighborhood store.

Yes, we will fish together sometime.


----------



## Tansocal (Mar 12, 2009)

lol


Im over in Avalon lakes right accross from walmart lol


Tooo funny


----------



## illogical (Mar 19, 2009)

if you guys want to team up sometime this weekend and head out let me know


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

I do have a house on Morning Frost Dr (rented) in Avalon Lake, and I'm over there very often. It's too funny for this computer generation - people send email to the other people sit basically 3 steps away from them - lol.

I'm Dean BTW.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Weather condition does not look good for fishing this weekend.


----------



## Tansocal (Mar 12, 2009)

*OMG this is too funny*

Dean...lol


Im John BTW, and you will never ever ever guess what street I live on...lol


crazzyyy....


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Morning Frost Dr.!!!


----------



## Tansocal (Mar 12, 2009)

Dean.....




You are good....lmao


----------



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

for some reason the song "its a small world" is playin in my head


----------



## montylfl (Mar 29, 2009)

I was thinking " strangers in the night......"


----------



## FlatsManiac (Apr 14, 2009)

We should do a Orlando area fishing excursion one weekend.


----------

